

BitTorrent Sync vs. Dropbox - ingve
http://dafacto.com/bittorrent-sync-vs-dropbox/

======
hobarrera
Syncthing is an interesting contender too.

[http://syncthing.net/](http://syncthing.net/)

Open source, open standard, end-to-end transmission, and the server only does
peer-matching (and you manage your own server if you're truly paranoid).

~~~
jszymborski
I've had success with OwnCloud as an opensource replacement for Dropbox. Buy a
VPS from DigitalOcean or RamNode, and you get a more libre and cheaper Dropbox
that you can control at all levels.

~~~
tolle
However. The privacy level is around the same as on Dropbox. Your hosting
company can read your files. And the average Joe probably does a worse job
securing his VPS then Dropbox does at securing theirs.

------
sesutton
One downside of BTS is that for most consumer internet connections download is
much faster than upload. Once you get your file to dropbox you can download it
on all your other devices at your much faster download rate.

~~~
makalumhenders
I guess you didn't read the part of the article about over-the-LAN syncing.

------
wodenokoto
So he goes from dropbox to 3 different paid services (bts, crash plan, iPhoto)
and only compares the price to one of them and says he is saving a lot of
money and hassle?

